# Pigeon found in Danbury CT... odd band...



## sweett314 (Aug 7, 2008)

Found a pigeon this morning 8/7... has a light purple band on right leg that reads PL 0384 08 12001... thats it... nothing else... it is very friendly and allowed me to pick him up and read his band... he is in a box on my porch with some seed and water.... would like to find his owner... 

Help!
Beth


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sweett314 said:


> Found a pigeon this morning 8/7... has a light purple band on right leg that reads PL 0384 08 12001... thats it... nothing else... it is very friendly and allowed me to pick him up and read his band... he is in a box on my porch with some seed and water.... would like to find his owner...
> 
> Help!
> Beth


OH my............you don't want to hear this, but.........that band is from Poland. No the bird didn't come from Poland, but someone, probably near you, has used a polish band to band this baby. It's a 2008 (08) band, so the bird is young. Can you post a picture of the bird? It might help if we knew the breed. I'm not sure that the band is a racing pigeon band.


----------



## sweett314 (Aug 7, 2008)

*pictures*

here are some pictures...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. I said this is a young bird and it is considered a young bird because it is from this year, but it looks like it has some age. I would say 6 or 7 months old. I honestly can't tell you how to find out who this bird belongs to. Because it is a foreign band, there's no telling where the band came from......could have come from Ebay for all we know. 
Does the bird feel thin? Breast bone prominent? I'm assuming it's not offering to fly at all?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Also, the feet look swollen to me. Let me check and see what members we have in CT..........


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It is a race bird It may have been imported. Or it may have been on a ship. I remember seems like about a year or lees A bird was found that was from Enbgland I think And they think it may have been on a ship and ende up in the USA. Someone maybe near you may very well be wanting this bird back Or as said it may just have ended up here from Poland A person has to wonder.


----------



## sweett314 (Aug 7, 2008)

definitely not a bird expert but would say breast bone is protruding... so he is thin... and I agree on the foot issue... foot with out a band (his left) seems to have scabs or growth and he might be missing a nail... If he is a stowaway... what do i do with him next???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. I don't know if you are interested in keeping the bird? If not, let us know and we'll have to work on finding someone who will take it. There are probably a few racing clubs around you. Plus, we may have some members near you. Between those two options, we can figure something out I hope.


----------



## sweett314 (Aug 7, 2008)

can't keep him... in fact in process of moving... convient box though....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. Here's what I came up with. The first link is in Weston, CT. They have volunteers listed that might be able to take the bird. You would need to call and ask them.

http://www.wildlifeincrisis.com/

This person isn't REAL close to you, but might know someone who is. 
Higganum, CT 
Emily Clark (860)345-8964 

Permits: State (2003) RVS 
Species: small_mammals RVS birds reptiles_amph 
Comments: I am licensed for small_mammals non-migratory birds reptiles amphibians and RVS 

These are the racing clubs that are in your area. Whether you might get lucky and find out that the bird actually belongs to one of these clubs.....I don't know. If not, I don't know if any of the members will take it or not. You might also call your local SPCA, tell them what you have and ask if they have or know any rehabbers. Don't let them tell you to just turn the bird loose and it will go home. There is something wrong with the bird and I can't tell by looking at pictures what it is. Turning it loose would be a death sentence though. Please let us know if you have any luck with any of these contacts. I personally, would go with a rehabber first if you can find one.


CCFR Central Ct.
Henry Sokolowski..........................(869)585-6898
18 Cobble Hill Rd., Bristol, CT 06010


CEN.CT.NUTMEG Central Ct. Nutmeg Club
Paul Wysocki .................................(203)237-2548
103 View St., Meriden, CT 06450


TORR Torrington Racing Pigeon Club
Bill Capuano..................................(860)283-9464
237 Campville Rd., Northfield, CT 06778

VPC Valley Pigeon Club
Hermann Szalek ............................(203)888-7751
5 Whippoorwill La., Seymour, CT 06483

VPCA Valley Pigeon Club
Jonathan Spodnick...................... (203)372-1500
965 White Plains Rd., Trumbell, CT 06611


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's another one.............

Connecticut, Southwest region, Fairfield County (Redding)..... 203-438-0618 

Darlene Wimbrow (director), Back to the Wild Rehabilitation 
[email protected] 
Wildlife Species: birds (including raptors), and mammals 
Specialty: owls


----------



## sweett314 (Aug 7, 2008)

I called the wildlife in crisis place... they said they would take him tomorrow... thanks for the help


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sweett314 said:


> I called the wildlife in crisis place... they said they would take him tomorrow... thanks for the help


That is GREAT!! Thank you for taking care of him and giving him a chance.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for taking this one in  Love happy endings!

And Renee -- Thank YOU for providing all the information -- you are DA woman!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

So glad this is working out.

Renee, you are terrific! That was a lot of work.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey, this was a breeze..........used to do this for 911 but for 30, 40, 50 even pigeons, so 1 ain't no trouble at all.


----------



## kdonne01 (Jul 23, 2017)

*Was this case ever resolved?*

I found a bird last night with the same banding information:

*PL 0384 17 10 707*

Did you have any luck reuniting it with its owner? I really appreciate the assistance. Here is the thread for this specific bird (found 22 July 2017)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/b...fax-va-22-july-2017-a-102994.html#post1048770


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kdonne01 said:


> I found a bird last night with the same banding information:
> 
> *PL 0384 17 10 707*
> 
> ...


This thread is from 2008, so 9 years old.


----------



## kdonne01 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, this was a cross post to an older thread. I was totally following that it was 9 years old. I was hoping that--since the band number and letters were the same--it was worth a try to see if sweett314 might pop back up with more information. I was also wanting to cross post to the post I made today here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/b...fax-va-22-july-2017-a-102994.html#post1048770

Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But if you read the thread, they could not trace it, and found someone to take the bird. I doubt that he would have kept trying with a bird he had rehomed. If it is from Poland, then there is no way to find the owner. Maybe you can find a home for the bird.


----------

